# Trauma Care for the Worst Case Scenario



## Tradecraft (Mar 3, 2014)

I recently found a great book on Amazon.com called *Trauma Care for the Worst Case Scenario *by Gunner Morgan. If you are a survivalist, prepper, or shooter this is a good book to have in your collection. You can get it at: http://www.amazon.com/Trauma-Care-Wo...+case+scenario

Well worth the $3.00 that Amazon charges.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

How about making a introduction before trying to Hock your wares, not going to get much respect around here without it......


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree with what Wesley said + your link is broken.. lol.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I used this link to buy.
Amazon.com: trauma care for the worst case scenario


----------



## Tradecraft (Mar 3, 2014)

Not hocking my wares as you put it. I didn't write the book and have no clue who did. I found a resource and thought I would share it. Pretty simple concept. I'm not into introductions and everyone has to start with post number 1. As for "respect" I did not realize an introduction was the key. Interesting concept. This is the internet, I really don't need your respect. I also don't think an author is going to make any money off a $3 book!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Don't worry about it, Tradecraft, there seems to be some type of phobia (I could look it up on the internet, but I'm too lazy to) about people that other people don't "know" trying to "sell" or "appearing to sell" here. I haven't been able to decipher the cause of this malady, nor do I have any immediate cure to recommend other than a little thick skin.

Me, personally, I'm just waiting for the precise moment that all the other members "know" me to sell them the full bill of goods. I will completely blindside them, because I have introduced myself, contributed to the forum liberally (I understand that is a cuss word here), and that they all "know" me. I will instantly become a millionaire, and then the SHTF and I'll be just another broke prepper. Such is life.

Thanks for the heads up on a book that might be helpful. 

P.S. You might ought to know who the author is on a book that you are reading, though...

Just Sayin'


----------



## Tradecraft (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah, I was just throwing a reference out there that I thought was helpful. I don't have anything of my own to sell! Maybe one day I can become an instant internet millionaire. I have to remember not to start a new forum recommending any sort of product. I will give some input first.

As for the book I never heard of the author before. But, I thought the info was good compared to so other similar books that I have read.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Tradecraft said:


> Not hocking my wares as you put it. I didn't write the book and have no clue who did. I found a resource and thought I would share it. Pretty simple concept. I'm not into introductions and everyone has to start with post number 1. As for "respect" I did not realize an introduction was the key. Interesting concept. This is the internet, I really don't need your respect. I also don't think an author is going to make any money off a $3 book!


Welcome, I know what you mean about some people think you have to be around for a long time before you are 'respected'. As for making money from a $3 book. If it is a decent book and he markets it right. It could make him quite a ton of money!! I know of millionaires that sell .99 books..


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

I resently found a great medical resource on line for free download, I believe this to be the current addition of the Special-Operations-Forces-Medical-Handbook. This is the most comperhesive manual that is written in layman terms I have found. this is one of the few manauls that I have printed for a paper copy back up. I have even print several copies for close prepper friends to have. it is over 700 hunderd pages and in color but well worth the cost.

Special Operations Forces - Medical Handbook


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

thats not the current edition but it is a gold mine of no bullshit medicine


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks wasn't sure, but I agree still a gold mine of info. Dad was SF, grow up on improvised munition and booby traps.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.fas.org/irp/doddir/milmed/ships.pdf

The ships medicine chest is free and is a very good guide to a layperson who may have to work on an injury a long way from medical help. Had a hard copy when I was stationed in korea n the 80's and it was a great way to treat the family and save on doctor bills.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> http://www.fas.org/irp/doddir/milmed/ships.pdf
> 
> The ships medicine chest is free and is a very good guide to a layperson who may have to work on an injury a long way from medical help. Had a hard copy when I was stationed in korea n the 80's and it was a great way to treat the family and save on doctor bills.


Sarge, thanks great addition to my reference library


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I finally received my copy of "Trauma care for the Worst Case Scenario". While it may be excellent reading and food for thought, I feel it is aimed at preppers with little or no training or experience. The $10 (with shipping) was, well, I won't call it a waste, but it was a close second. I've written and created a better first aid educational package 20 years ago. First $4 to cover shipping can have it!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on it PQ.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

a good 90% of these first aid books are a waste of cash

if serious, do a real first aid course and keep up to date with it, (get a good Australian or new Zealand reference guide if you can find one, anything printed in the early 90s is a gold mine, this is before wide use of aerial rescue, and before the being sued for a hot coffee fad) 

the USA will have a simular period in modern history I just don't know when, and the information worked well 20 years ago, it will work well if you don't need to worry about being sued


----------

